

Going Beyond Rejection Therapy with Accuracy Therapy - edburgess
http://samsnyder.com/2011/01/10/going-beyond-rejection-therapy-with-accuracy-therapy/

======
woodywoodruff
I think accuracy in prediction happens when you're exposed to a lot of
information in aggregate over a long period of time. You begin to see
attitudes change and trends unfold at their earliest stages, sometimes even
beforehand (backlashes to a popular concept for example).

It's more subconscious than conscious. You just have to let all this
information wash over you. There's no way you can mentally grapple with it
all.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Even if it's subconscious, if one could come up with a way to measure this
"accuracy in prediction", I think it could be trainable.

